# South Florida and my first hive



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I finally got my first package of local TF bees, checked them in veil, shorts and a t-shirt about 4 days later. I got only one sting not bad. this week I opened the hive by the brood with no smoke and they came boiling out and I got stung about ten times right away. Now I put on long pants, long sleeve shirt and all was fine. They are producing comb but I don't see many eggs being laid but it might be hard to see the eggs in the new white comb. When I blow some smoke on them to get them back down in the hive they just get angry and don't go back down, so I wind up killing a few when I close the bars, any tips for use of the smoker? I observe the hive daily close up and they don't bother me at all and I see lots of activity at the entrance and lots of pollen entering the hive.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

A piece of poster paper that will reach the length of the bars works well. Push the bar that you are replacing to within a beespace of the next bar. Then slowly push the edge of the poster paper down between the two bars which will nudge the bees down so that the bars can then be pushed tight together. Take your time and be patient. Over time it gets easier.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

Delta thanks, sounds like a great idea. When I watched a few videos they showed how to angle the bar and slowly close up the space and it looked like an easy thing until put into practice. The 'crunch' is such a sickening sound, I would really like to avoid it.


----------



## ImaNewBeeToThis (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm new to this, but I have to ask, what is it like to get stung that much at one time?


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

> videos they showed how to angle the bar and slowly close up the space


Like anything it's just a matter of time to gain the experience. Even when efficient at replacing bars the poster paper will at times come in handy so keep it in your tool box or under the hives lid. Most of the videos we see usually show when things are done or go right. A forum on what not to do or how things can go wrong I think would be of use to some degree. Over all I think we learn much more from our own mistakes.

Another thing that I would recommend is to have a second hive on hand as it will come in handy for swarm control and other management practices.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

ImaNewBeeToThis - the first sting hurts the worst the rest just let you know you've been stung. I noticed head stings don't swell on me too much but the one on my hand swelled like crazy. I was told the stings help arthritis and In fact the arthritis in my back does seem to go away for a few weeks after a sting. Is it mind over matter, power of suggestion, or apitherapy? I'm not sure. 

Delta, I think I will keep the paper under the lid this way I can't forget. I saw a signature tag that said "good judgement comes from experience, and experience comes from poor judgement." it is so true. I'm really enjoying the process though!


----------

